# New bike



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Yard sale find


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Everything sanded time to pick a color.


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

these bikes are built well.


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

I have everything sanded and ready for paint


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Know what color


----------



## model-a (Aug 27, 2015)

Here are the numbers off this old blue bike I found anyone will these tell how old it is not very I wouldn't think so. Thanks


----------



## model-a (Aug 27, 2015)

I think the bike would look good the same color as the model-a hmmmm.


----------



## Duchess (Aug 27, 2015)

That should look good. I'm thinking of matching the next project bike to one of my cars as well, I kind of like the idea of a companion, like a horse stable's goat, I guess.


----------



## model-a (Aug 28, 2015)

I would like to know If there is a chart to go by that helps ID bikes I can get the numbers but have no clue what they mean thanks.

model-a,chris


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 28, 2015)

Hard to say what kind of bike that is. Forks put it in the 80s but they could of been swapped. Serial numbers arent always a precise way of identifying it. I would guess maybe a Columbia or Huffy? Matching the Model A would be cool or a dayglo 80s color? Either way, looks like your having fun and thats what its all about! I dig Old Model A's! Is that a Victoria? 30 or 31?


----------



## model-a (Aug 28, 2015)

31 sedan.


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

Worked on the old blue bike today, got a few pictures.


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

Frame ready for some more sanding.


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

good day for painting too not windy.


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

Straws work great.


----------



## model-a (Sep 8, 2015)

Got the old blue bike done.


----------



## model-a (Sep 8, 2015)

The badge is my Car Club The Road Pilots.


----------



## rustintime (Sep 9, 2015)

The Jamis Earth cruisers were made from 1979-86..Yours looked to be completely original.. There not really a high end cruiser, but putting some cross bar and removing the chain guard, you have a cool BMX cruiser..The tires (sand jam)on these bikes had sea shells for treads..I ride cruisers like that one out here in California..I wish I had asked what your plans were before you sanded off the paint, I would have liked to have an original Earth cruiser..


----------



## mousumi1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome, hard to say what exact kind of bike it is!


----------

